# 30 Kilo Riesen Quappe: Anglerlatein oder möglich?



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Februar







*30 Kilo Riesen Quappe: Anglerlatein oder möglich? ​*Der Berliner Kurier hat einen Artikel gebracht rund ums Quappenangeln an der Oder....

http://www.berliner-kurier.de/berli...acht-muss-es-klappen-mit-den-quappen-25661718

Nacht, Kälte, Zelt, Hocker, harte Kerle - eigentlich alles recht gut beschrieben.

Dass Quappen seltener geworden sind, schmackhaft, nachtaktiv - passt alles, kann ich mit leben..

*Nun kommts - 30 Kilo:*
Laut Berliner Kurier sollen Quappen eineinhalb Meter lang und etwa 30 Kilogramm schwer werden können....

Der erste kurze Blick wie immer ins Wiki für ersten Gegencheck:
*150 Zentimetern und einem Gewicht von 34 Kilogramm *


Ok., denkt man sich so, wenn man an die Quappen denkt, die im allgemeinen so gefangen und z. B. auch bei uns gepostet werden, dieser Nebensatz bei Wiki dürfte näher an der Realität liegen:
_wird in der Regel allerdings nicht größer als 40 Zentimeter_

Aus Schweden habe ich schon Fotos von Fängen gesehen mit Quappen um 3 - 4 Kilo...
RIESENVIECHER!!!!!!!!!

*Der IGFA-Rekord liegt wohl bei  8 Kilo 650g .*

Gut, ich weiss nicht, obs irgendwo im tiefen Ural, im Kaukasus oder sonstigen eher unzugänglichen mal Fänge von Riesenquappen um 30 Kilo gab....

Es könnte auch sein, dass irgend ein Reporter mal einen Waller falsch als Quappe identifizierte und veröffentlichte - da machen dann 30 Kilo eher Sinn..

--------------------------------------------------------​
Ich könnte mich nun natürlich nun versuchen, auch durch englisch- und fremdsprachige Seiten zu kämpfen, um irgendwo den Fang eines 30-Kilo-Quappen-Monsters belegen zu können...

Mach ich mit einfacher und frage euch, weil ich ja weiss, dass ihr auch auf Seiten unterwegs seid mit Fischen und Bildern, die ich nicht mal kenne..

Kennt einer von euch realistische Belege von Quappen mit mehr als 30 Pfund?

Gehört, gesehen, gelesen?

Oder gar mehr als 30 Kilo????

Wie groß sind euere Quappen normal, die ihr fangt?

Da bin ich echt mal gespannt.......

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## rippi (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: 30 Kilo Riesen Quappe: Anglerlatein oder möglich?*

Ganz klar trashbashhash-news! Andererseits ist es natürlich auch möglich, dass der Autor die Gattung Lota, mit der Fam. der Lotidae verwechselt hat, in der Familie sind Gewichte von 30kg natürlich häufig. Solche schlampigen Recherchen sind quasi, bei solchen Themen, die eher als Nische zu  betrachten sind, schon mal häufiger anzutreffen.


----------



## ado (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: 30 Kilo Riesen Quappe: Anglerlatein oder möglich?*

Meine größte Quappe dieses Jahr aus Deutschland hatte knapp 70cm und ein Gewicht voll mit Laich von ca. 3kg. 

 Ich weiß aber von Gewässern in Deutschland wo jedes Jahr Quappen/Rutten gefangen werden bis ca. 1m Länge. (der Inn zum Beispiel)
 Sie werden also schon deutlich größer als 40cm - zumindest im Süden. Aus dem Lech habe ich mit Bildern belegte Meldungen bis über 80cm. Aus anderen Flüssen sehr häufige Meldungen um die 65-70cm. 
 30kg ist für die hier ansässigen Stämme der Rutten allerdings denke ich definitiv unerreichbar.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: 30 Kilo Riesen Quappe: Anglerlatein oder möglich?*

Mich wundern halt auch die mehr als 30 Kilo bei Wiki...

Irgendwo muss da ja mal irgendwas dann auch gestanden haben dazu von so einem Riesenvieh, oder?


----------



## anglermeister17 (2. Februar 2017)

Es gibt belegte Fänge von Quappen in Kanada, z.B. von 2015 soll dort jmd ein 23 pfündiges Exemplar gelandet haben, soll auch WR gewesen sei lt den Netzmeldungen. Inwiefern diese aber genetisch/ artentechnisch mit "unseren Quappen" kompatibel sind, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis. Vom Aussehen her sind die den hiesigen schon sehr sehr ähnlich, wie unsere nur in groß.

War sogar ein Artikel im Blinker.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: 30 Kilo Riesen Quappe: Anglerlatein oder möglich?*

naja, aber auch mit 23 Pfund biste noch weeeeiiiiiiit weg von über 30 Kilo...

Wenngleich ich nachts bei so einem Vieh mit 23 Pfund im Winter sicher erschrecken würde ;-)))

Ich habe von Bekannten, wie gesagt, schon Fotos gesehen von Fischen aus Schweden mit 3 - 4 Kilo - das waren für mich schon Monster..

aber über 30 Kilo???


----------



## exil-dithschi (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: 30 Kilo Riesen Quappe: Anglerlatein oder möglich?*



anglermeister17 schrieb:


> War sogar ein Artikel im Blinker.


jo, hier -

http://www.blinker.de/angelmethoden/raubfischangeln/news/weltrekord-nicht-von-pappe-diese-quappe/


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: 30 Kilo Riesen Quappe: Anglerlatein oder möglich?*



ado schrieb:


> Meine größte Quappe dieses Jahr aus Deutschland hatte knapp 70cm und ein Gewicht voll mit Laich von ca. 3kg.


Finde ich ja auch schon ein Riesentier...
Da fehlt aber halt nochn Nuller beim Gewicht


----------



## anglermeister17 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: 30 Kilo Riesen Quappe: Anglerlatein oder möglich?*

ich glaube, die erwähnten 30 Kg kommen aus alten Erzählungen/ evtl belegten sonstigen Überlieferungen der kanadischen / amerikan. Art. Sonst könnte ich mir auch keinen Reim drauf machen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: 30 Kilo Riesen Quappe: Anglerlatein oder möglich?*

wie die russischen 6m - Waller?


----------



## angler1996 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: 30 Kilo Riesen Quappe: Anglerlatein oder möglich?*

wenn ich mir überlege, wie groß die Quappen- Verwandtschaft werden kann ,|kopfkrat
 eventuell hat da mal einer Pfund und Kilo gemischt


----------



## Franky (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: 30 Kilo Riesen Quappe: Anglerlatein oder möglich?*

Da kann ggf. einer nicht mit Einheiten umgehen und machte aus "Pound" oder "Funt" ("фунт") einfach mal Kilo...


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: 30 Kilo Riesen Quappe: Anglerlatein oder möglich?*

naja, IGFA hatte so 17 Pfund, die vom Blinker 23, ist auch mit Pfund (selbst mit dem kleineren englischen) noch verflucht weit weg von 30 .....


----------



## rippi (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: 30 Kilo Riesen Quappe: Anglerlatein oder möglich?*

Vielleicht ist es bei den kanadischen Riesenquappen passed einen Verweis auf ''The sea-serpent'' von E. Pauline Johnson zu geben.


----------



## Reg A. (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: 30 Kilo Riesen Quappe: Anglerlatein oder möglich?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Laut Berliner Kurier sollen Quappen eineinhalb Meter lang und etwa 30 Kilogramm schwer werden können....
> 
> Der erste kurze Blick wie immer ins Wiki für ersten Gegencheck:
> *150 Zentimetern und einem Gewicht von 34 Kilogramm *
> ...




Die Verwirrung dürfte sich zumindest ein wenig legen, wenn man den Literaturangaben bzw. Fußnoten folgt, auf die sich die Gewichtsangabe mit den 34kg bei Wikipedia bezieht. Dann landet man nämlich (u.a.) auf folgender Seite: http://www.fishbase.org/summary/Lota-lota.html
Folgt man hier wiederum der Referenz für die maximale Gewichts- bzw. Längenangabe, dann erhält man folgende Info der zugrunde gelegten Literatur: Morrow, J.E., 1980. The freshwater fishes of Alaska. University of. B.C. Animal Resources Ecology Library. 248p.
Es handelt sich also am die Angaben aus einem englischsprachigen Werk von 1980, das sich mit den Süßwasserfischen Alaskas befasst. Und dass die Quappe in Nordamerika wohl größere Ausmaße erreicht als bei uns, wurde hier ja schon mehrfach erwähnt. Ich konnte auf die Schnelle die Angaben der von Morrow erwähnten "Monsterquappe" von 34kg nicht verifizieren, allerdings habe ich folgende Seite gefunden, auf der auch ein Bild einer Quappe mit 25 (britischen) Pfund abgebildet ist, die dort als all-tackle-world-record bezeichnet wird: http://vtichthyology.blogspot.de/2016/03/whither-goest-burbot-by-don-orth.html

Von den 34kg sind wir damit allerdings noch weit entfernt! Werde mir evtl. mal Morrows Buch kommen lassen...

P.S.: der englischsprachige Wikipediaeintrag nennt übrigens ein Maximalgewicht von 12kg - womit wir ungefähr bei der Größe der Quappe auf der oben verlinkten Seite angelangt wären.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: 30 Kilo Riesen Quappe: Anglerlatein oder möglich?*



Reg A. schrieb:


> Von den 34kg sind wir damit allerdings noch weit entfernt! Werde mir evtl. mal Morrows Buch kommen lassen...
> 
> P.S.: der englischsprachige Wikipediaeintrag nennt übrigens ein Maximalgewicht von 12kg - womit wir ungefähr bei der Größe der Quappe auf der oben verlinkten Seite angelangt wären.



eben, das ists ja , wo kommen diese 30 oder über 30 Kilo her...???


----------



## Michael.S (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: 30 Kilo Riesen Quappe: Anglerlatein oder möglich?*

Da haben die wohl aus einem Wels eine Quappe gemacht , so ganz unähnlich sind die ja nicht


----------



## Franky (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: 30 Kilo Riesen Quappe: Anglerlatein oder möglich?*

Wo kam der zusätzliche Name vom von und zu Guttenberg her? Wo kam die explodierende Elefantepopulation in Afrika her? Oder der Bicholim Konflikt??
Da hat wahrscheinlich einfach mal einer aufgerundet...


----------



## pennfanatic (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: 30 Kilo Riesen Quappe: Anglerlatein oder möglich?*

Da hat der Schreiberling dieser Zeitung sich was aus den Fingern gesogen.
Oder die harten Kerle haben ihm anglerlatein erzählt.
das gerät der jungs auf dem Bild sieht jedenfalls nicht so aus, als ob die Fischer um 30 kg erwarten würden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: 30 Kilo Riesen Quappe: Anglerlatein oder möglich?*



Michael.S schrieb:


> Da haben die wohl aus einem Wels eine Quappe gemacht , so ganz unähnlich sind die ja nicht


Siehe Eingangsposting:
War ja auch so ne Vermutung von mir....


----------



## gründler (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: 30 Kilo Riesen Quappe: Anglerlatein oder möglich?*

Was gäbe die für Laich....ein Elterntier 10-15 Z.Gläser voll ^^

30kg? Na ja evtl.zur Dinozeit,glaube handelt sich um einen Schreibfehler falsch recha.etc.

Was hier so in ne Becken schwimmt hat selten mehr als Ü 80cm, eher 40-60cm.

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: 30 Kilo Riesen Quappe: Anglerlatein oder möglich?*

Info:
Gründler hängt beim AVN-Quappenprojekt mit drin..

PS:
Was gäbe das für Filets.....


----------



## gründler (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: 30 Kilo Riesen Quappe: Anglerlatein oder möglich?*

Du nun wieder...ne erst Abferkeln dann kannst'e Koch sein ^^

Im übrigen haben die AVN Quappen gelaicht und der Laich ist jetzt im Bruthaus.

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: 30 Kilo Riesen Quappe: Anglerlatein oder möglich?*



gründler schrieb:


> Du nun wieder...ne erst Abferkeln dann kannst'e Koch sein ^^


wusste, dass Dir das "gefällt" ;-))))


----------



## Reg A. (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: 30 Kilo Riesen Quappe: Anglerlatein oder möglich?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> eben, das ists ja , wo kommen diese 30 oder über 30 Kilo her...???



Hab mir das Buch von Morrow jetzt mal bestellt. Sobald es da ist, werd ich posten, wie zumindest dieser Herr auf die 34kg-Quappe aus Alaska(?) kommt.


----------



## gründler (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: 30 Kilo Riesen Quappe: Anglerlatein oder möglich?*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CA8T8Nk_llU

Die im video gezeigte 7.33min 
ist bis jetzt Rekord und wird auch schwer zu knacken sein.

|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: 30 Kilo Riesen Quappe: Anglerlatein oder möglich?*

SUPI!!!!! 
Bin ich echt gespannt !


----------



## Reg A. (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: 30 Kilo Riesen Quappe: Anglerlatein oder möglich?*



gründler schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CA8T8Nk_llU
> 
> Die im video gezeigte 7.33min
> ist bis jetzt Rekord und wird auch schwer zu knacken sein.
> ...



Ist doch die gleiche Quappe, die ich auch verlinkt habe, eben der aktuelle IGFA all-tackle-world-record: 11,4kg (25lb 2oz) aus dem Lake Diefenbaker, Kanada. Fänger war Sean Konrad.
Woher hast du denn den von dir im Eingangspost genannten IGFA-Rekord mit 8,65kg, Thomas? Was das Buch von Morrow betrifft denke ich, dass es frühestens nächste Woche hier eintrifft (Fernleihbestellung eben...). Bin auch schon gespannt |supergri


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: 30 Kilo Riesen Quappe: Anglerlatein oder möglich?*

Vielleicht wieder mal Pfund mit Kilo verwechselt. Wikiartikel darf ja nun Krethi und Plethi schreiben.

30Pfund+ sind sicher realistisch. Das Biest hier ist da so weit nicht von entfernt:

http://www.fieldandstream.com/photo...04/new-all-tackle-world-record-burbot-caught-

edit: Ich seh grad, die Quappe ist schon in dem Blinkerartikel im Trööt verlinkt, nur das sie hier zwei Pfund zugenommen hat ;-)


----------



## BERND2000 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: 30 Kilo Riesen Quappe: Anglerlatein oder möglich?*



gründler schrieb:


> Was gäbe die für Laich....ein Elterntier 10-15 Z.Gläser voll ^^
> 
> 30kg? Na ja evtl.zur Dinozeit,glaube handelt sich um einen Schreibfehler falsch recha.etc.
> 
> ...


 
 Bei Quappen wird oft der Fehler gemacht sie nicht zu unterscheiden.
 Ich meine grob unterteilt man sie in drei Populationen oder Arten.
 Amerikaner, Nord-Russische und Europäische.
 Wir haben die Kleinsten.
 Wobei sich wohl auch die bei uns noch unterscheiden.
 Die sehen sich halt sehr ähnlich, was wohl auf ein altbewährtes Konzept hinweist, aber die Entwicklung dürfte seit langen getrennt ablaufen.
 Sie alle nur als eine Quappe zu betrachten ist recht naiv.


 Ist so ein bisschen als wenn man Stör sagt, Sterlet meint und auf die mögliche  Größe des Hausen verweist.|supergri


----------



## gründler (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: 30 Kilo Riesen Quappe: Anglerlatein oder möglich?*

I know.

Habe genug Literatur hier rumfliegen.

Nur der Schreiberling dieses Berichtes scheint das evtl.nicht zu wissen.

Aber ich sehe schon die Angler...in paar tagen heißt es in Berlin und Umland ab zur Oder da haben se ne 30kg Quappe gefangen...Stille Post ist unter Anglern nix neues ^^


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: 30 Kilo Riesen Quappe: Anglerlatein oder möglich?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Bei Quappen wird oft der Fehler gemacht sie nicht zu unterscheiden.
> Ich meine grob unterteilt man sie in drei Populationen oder Arten.
> Amerikaner, Nord-Russische und Europäische.
> Wir haben die Kleinsten.
> ...



Dein Vergleich stimmt taxonomisch gesehen so nicht.

Bei der Quappe sprechen wir hier immer von der gleichen Art (Lota Lota) und nicht von verschiedenen Arten bzw. Gattungen innerhalb einer Familie, welchen Vergleich du hier beim Stör bemühst.|znaika:

PS.: Taxonomisch wird innerhalb einer Art nicht zwischen Populationen unterschieden.#h


----------



## Dennis Knoll (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: 30 Kilo Riesen Quappe: Anglerlatein oder möglich?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Vielleicht wieder mal Pfund mit Kilo verwechselt. Wikiartikel darf ja nun Krethi und Plethi schreiben.


Aber auch in einem Wiki Artikel müssen belegbare Quellen dafür dienen. Und diese wurden hier bereits genannt, worauf diese Gewichtsangaben beruhen sollen.

http://animaldiversity.org/site/accounts/information/Lota_lota.html und http://www.fishbase.org/summary/Lota-lota.html mit der Gewichtsreferenz nach Morrow, J.E., 1980


----------



## rippi (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: 30 Kilo Riesen Quappe: Anglerlatein oder möglich?*

@Sten: Taxone ändern sich am laufenden Band. Und innerhalb von Arten kann zwischem Populationen nach Fundorten und kleinsten phänothpischen merkmalen sehr wohl unterschieden werden. So wurde bspw. B.livida von B.coccina abgrenzt. Wäre auch bei Quappen mögich.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: 30 Kilo Riesen Quappe: Anglerlatein oder möglich?*



rippi schrieb:


> @Sten: Taxone ändern sich am laufenden Band. Und innerhalb von Arten kann zwischem Populationen nach Fundorten und kleinsten phänothpischen merkmalen sehr wohl unterschieden werden. So wurde bspw. B.livida von B.coccina abgrenzt. Wäre auch bei Quappen mögich.



Der Phänotyp bleibt aber grundsätzlich gleich, gelle?


----------



## Laichzeit (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: 30 Kilo Riesen Quappe: Anglerlatein oder möglich?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> PS.: Taxonomisch wird innerhalb einer Art nicht zwischen Populationen unterschieden.#h



Doch, es wird auch innerhalb der Art zwischen Populationen unterschieden, da sind wir bei der Unterart.
Zum Beispiel Salmo trutta trutta als atlantische Forelle und Salmo trutta labrax als Donau-Forelle.
Das ganze Gattung, Art und Unterart-System ist nebenbei auch nur ein Schubladensystem, um die viel komplexere Wirklichkeit zu ordnen.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: 30 Kilo Riesen Quappe: Anglerlatein oder möglich?*

Die Art ist taxonomisch gesehen die Grundeinheit der biologischen Systematik. Da sind wir bei Lota Lota.

Inwieweit und wenn ja, wo, werden bei der Quappe innerhalb der Art phänotypische Variationen bzw. Unterarten unterschieden?


----------



## Laichzeit (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: 30 Kilo Riesen Quappe: Anglerlatein oder möglich?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Inwieweit und wenn ja, wo, werden bei der Quappe innerhalb der Art phänotypische Variationen bzw. Unterarten unterschieden?




Das ist bei so weit verbreiteten Arten eine sehr schwere Frage.
Die Suche im Internet ergibt ein Mal die Unterscheidung von drei Unterarten.
http://ars.els-cdn.com/content/image/1-s2.0-S1055790303001337-gr1.jpg

Oder die Einteilung in fünf genetisch getrennte Gruppen.
Das hängt also vom Stand der Forschung ab.
https://www.ipae.uran.ru/sites/defa...alkovskaya, Koporikov, Rakitin,  Bogdanov.pdf

Der Artstatus besteht übrigens seit 1758, damals waren Teile des Verbreitungsgebiets noch weiße Flecken auf der Karte.
Ich behaupte einfach mal, dass es keine einzige Süßwasserfischart mit ähnlich großem Verbreitungsgebiet gibt, die nicht in Unterarten aufgeteilt werden kann.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: 30 Kilo Riesen Quappe: Anglerlatein oder möglich?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Das ist bei so weit verbreiteten Arten eine sehr schwere Frage.
> Die Suche im Internet ergibt ein Mal die Unterscheidung von drei Unterarten.
> http://ars.els-cdn.com/content/image/1-s2.0-S1055790303001337-gr1.jpg
> 
> ...



Wieder was dazu gelernt!#h


----------



## Laichzeit (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: 30 Kilo Riesen Quappe: Anglerlatein oder möglich?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Wieder was dazu gelernt!#h



Ich auch.|supergri


----------



## BERND2000 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: 30 Kilo Riesen Quappe: Anglerlatein oder möglich?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Die Art ist taxonomisch gesehen die Grundeinheit der biologischen Systematik. Da sind wir bei Lota Lota.



Ich begebe mich mal auf sehr dünnes Eis.

Na ja, seit Jahrhunderten versuchen wir die Arten nach Ihren Äußerlich erkennbaren Unterschieden zu unterscheiden.
Da kann eine Art ewig getrennte Populationen haben, ohne sich Äußerlich zu verändern.
Der Lebensraum gibt das halt vor.

Gleichzeitig verändern sich andere Arten äußerlich recht schnell, wenn sie sich einen neuen Lebensraum erschließen.

Da wird die Genetik noch viele Überraschungen bieten, aber diese Möglichkeit der Unterscheidung ist halt noch in den Anfängen.

Bei der Quappe ist eben Maximalgröße und Alter unterschiedlich.
http://animaldiversity.org/site/accounts/information/Lota_lota.html

Die werden sich vermutlich genetisch deutlicher unterscheiden, als Rentier/Karibu, Rothirsch/Wapiti Wisent/Büffel, Braunbär/Grizzly , Löwen, Tiger, Leoparden, Elefanten u.v.m, 
Da aber achten wir auf die Äußerlichen und regionalen Unterschiede.
Bei der Quappe (oder Karpfen) scheint das nicht so ins Auge zu springen.


Wenn da von Monsterfischen in der Fremde berichtet wird, kann das dann nicht stimmen, was aber ein Sichtbarer Unterschied ist.:q

 Wobei ich auch noch nie Bilder solcher Monsterfische von 30 Kg sah.
 Vielleicht findet die ja Jemand der sich im Russischen oder englischen besser zurecht findet.
 Bei den Rekordfischen ist das ja immer so eine Sache. 
 Auch Lachs, Hecht, Dorsch, Hausen sollen vereinzelt schon unglaublich groß geworden sein.


----------



## Hezaru (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: 30 Kilo Riesen Quappe: Anglerlatein oder möglich?*



ado schrieb:


> Meine größte Quappe dieses Jahr aus Deutschland hatte knapp 70cm und ein Gewicht voll mit Laich von ca. 3kg.
> 
> Ich weiß aber von Gewässern in Deutschland wo jedes Jahr Quappen/Rutten gefangen werden bis ca. 1m Länge. (der Inn zum Beispiel)
> Sie werden also schon deutlich größer als 40cm - zumindest im Süden. Aus dem Lech habe ich mit Bildern belegte Meldungen bis über 80cm. Aus anderen Flüssen sehr häufige Meldungen um die 65-70cm.
> 30kg ist für die hier ansässigen Stämme der Rutten allerdings denke ich definitiv unerreichbar.



Die grösste die ich in D im Netz gesehen hab war 91cm und gut  fünf Kilo.
Weltweit die von Sean Konrad mit rund 11,5 Kg. Ein bischen was kann man noch drauflegen, aber irgendwann ist Schluss.
150cm und 30Kilo glaub ich nicht.
Die Frage für uns müsste eher lauten "was ist in Deutschland möglich".
Ein Freund der die Altmühl in Mfr. beangelt hat mir erzählt das sehr viele kleine gefangen wurden aber auch eine sehr große mit 54cm.
Ähm, ist 54cm sehr groß?
Die Quappe ist sehr eigen. Es gibt viele Stämme und ist wenig erforscht oder verstanden.
Ich hab schon mal gesehen wie schnell die wachsen können bei optimalem Futter, es gibt aber viele unterschiedliche Stämme.


----------



## Urban_Stepper (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: 30 Kilo Riesen Quappe: Anglerlatein oder möglich?*

https://youtu.be/HeYHWR_UF9Q

In dem Video sagt der Typ. 
Das laut dem Buch von (E.A Веселов)
Erkennung von süßwasserfischen aus der ehemaligen CCCP. 

Soll die Quappe über 1 Meter und 24kg und mehr werden. 

Ab Sekunde 50 sagt er noch im Jahr 1967 soll die Größte registrierte Quappe in der CCCP gefangen wurden sein. 
Mit einem Gewicht von 29,970kg. 
Dazu sagte er noch dass es ein Milchner war, die Roggner sind ja um einiges Größer. 

Dann gibt es noch infos von einem 34kg 1,80m Fisch. 

http://fish-news.teia.org/nalim.htm

Ich könnte mir schon vorstellen dass irgendwo da draußen solche Monster herum schwimmen. 
Wo kaum ein Mensch hinkommt. 
Aber es wird schwer zu beweisen ob es wirklich so ist. 

Am Ende spricht er noch über den offiziellen IGFA record, wie hier schon Berichtet. 




Fanatik Köder zu Verkaufen. Larva, Goby etc.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: 30 Kilo Riesen Quappe: Anglerlatein oder möglich?*

ich glaub Dir das - ist aber nicht so meine Sprache ;-(((


----------



## Urban_Stepper (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: 30 Kilo Riesen Quappe: Anglerlatein oder möglich?*

In dem link fish news ist auch einiges in english.


----------



## Urban_Stepper (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: 30 Kilo Riesen Quappe: Anglerlatein oder möglich?*

Putin hat den Größten Hecht allerzeiten gefangen 




BERND2000 schrieb:


> Ich begebe mich mal auf sehr dünnes Eis.
> 
> Na ja, seit Jahrhunderten versuchen wir die Arten nach Ihren Äußerlich erkennbaren Unterschieden zu unterscheiden.
> Da kann eine Art ewig getrennte Populationen haben, ohne sich Äußerlich zu verändern.
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: 30 Kilo Riesen Quappe: Anglerlatein oder möglich?*



Urban_Stepper schrieb:


> Putin hat den Größten Hecht allerzeiten gefangen


ja, neee, is klar ;-)))))


Davon ab:
Danke Dir für die Infos alle!!
|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: 30 Kilo Riesen Quappe: Anglerlatein oder möglich?*



Urban_Stepper schrieb:


> Putin hat den Größten Hecht allerzeiten gefangen



War das nicht Chuck Norris ??|kopfkrat


----------



## Urban_Stepper (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: 30 Kilo Riesen Quappe: Anglerlatein oder möglich?*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> War das nicht Chuck Norris ??|kopfkrat





Nein nein dafür gibt es keine Beweise 


Fanatik Köder zu Verkaufen. Larva, Goby etc.


----------



## Reg A. (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: 30 Kilo Riesen Quappe: Anglerlatein oder möglich?*



Urban_Stepper schrieb:


> Mit einem Gewicht von 29,970kg.
> Dazu sagte er noch dass es ein Milchner war, die Roggner sind ja um einiges Größer.



Ist das bei Quappen denn der Fall? Trifft ja bei weitem nicht auf alle Fischarten zu...


----------



## Urban_Stepper (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: 30 Kilo Riesen Quappe: Anglerlatein oder möglich?*

Was meinst du?
Das die Rogner Größer werden?

Ja das trifft wohl zu wenn du das meinst. 

Hab einiges drüber gelesen. 
Und überall hieß es die Weibchen würden größer werden als die Männchen. 


Fanatik Köder zu Verkaufen. Larva, Goby etc.


----------



## thanatos (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: 30 Kilo Riesen Quappe: Anglerlatein oder möglich?*

ja ja das Wörtchen *kann *

_ein Mensch kann #6  120 Jahre alt werden und über 2 ,30 m_
_groß - aber wie viele werden das ;+_


----------



## Reg A. (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: 30 Kilo Riesen Quappe: Anglerlatein oder möglich?*



Urban_Stepper schrieb:


> Was meinst du?
> Das die Rogner Größer werden?
> 
> Ja das trifft wohl zu wenn du das meinst.
> ...



Genau das meinte ich. Hab jetzt bei einer ersten oberflächlichen Suche (bin alles andere als ein Quappenkenner) nichts eindeutiges gefunden. Lediglich eine amerikanische Seite, die einen leichten Sexualdimorphismus zugunsten der Rogner attestiert. Allerdings wurde dort nur das Wachstum bis zum Erreichen der Geschlechtsreife im Lake Superior untersucht, nicht die mögliche Maximalgröße und ob es diesbezüglich Größenunterschiede bei Milchnern und Rognern gibt...
Da ich des Russischen allerdings nicht mächtig bin, beschränkt sich meine Suche auf deutsche, englische und französische Literatur (gedruckt wie online). Hast du zufällig einen guten Tipp parat?


----------



## Urban_Stepper (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: 30 Kilo Riesen Quappe: Anglerlatein oder möglich?*

Hab auf die Schnelle nur was auf einigen russischen Seiten gefunden wo steht das Roggner größer werden. 
War auch so in dem Buch von diesen Biologen beschrieben. 

Ich werde mal versuchen was auf Deutsch zu finden. 
Wenn ich die Tage mal bisschen mehr Zeit habe. 


Fanatik Köder zu Verkaufen. Larva, Goby etc.


----------



## BERND2000 (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: 30 Kilo Riesen Quappe: Anglerlatein oder möglich?*



thanatos schrieb:


> ja ja das Wörtchen *kann *
> 
> _ein Mensch kann #6 120 Jahre alt werden und über 2 ,30 m_
> _groß - aber wie viele werden das ;+_


 
 Perfekt.


----------



## Reg A. (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: 30 Kilo Riesen Quappe: Anglerlatein oder möglich?*

So, halte das Buch von Morrow nun in Händen. Leider verweist er bezüglich des Maximalgewichts von 34kg für Quappen nur auf andere, deutlich ältere Literatur: "Reported up to 34kg in weight and 152.4 cm long in Alaska (Turner, 1886; Dall, 1898) but the angling record for the state is only 10.2kg."
Zumindest die letztgenannte Gewichtsangabe würde sich ja so Pi-mal-Daumen mit den ansonsten zugänglichen und erfassten Rekordfischen decken. Ich werde aber mal sehen, ob ich die alten Schwarten von Turner und Dall in die Finger kriege 
Da bei diesbezüglicher Literatur aus dem Ende des 19. Jahrhunderts allerdings eine gewisse Skepsis geboten ist (sonst landet man schnell bei 7m-Welsen oder 40kg-Hechten), mache ich mir nicht allzu große Hoffnung auf vertrauenswürdige oder gar verifizierbare Daten...
Einen Sexualdimorphismus bezüglich der Maximalgröße vermeldet Morrow zwar nicht explizit, aber implizit, indem er konstatiert, dass Milchner tendenziell kurzlebiger als Rogner seien und deren Wachstumsrate nach Erreichen des zehnten Lebensjahrs geringer wäre.

So long


----------



## Urban_Stepper (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: 30 Kilo Riesen Quappe: Anglerlatein oder möglich?*

Hab jetzt bisschen intensiver gesucht. 

Leider nichts gefunden auf Auf Deutsch oder englisch sprachigen Websiten, wo es genau bestätigt dass Roggner größer werden. 

Nur bei den Russen wird davon gesprochen dass es so ist. 

Ob es zu 100 % so ist wird wohl  keiner beweisen können. 

Könnte aber schon sein wenn man die anderen Informationen dazu nimmt. 


Fanatik Köder zu Verkaufen. Larva, Goby etc.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: 30 Kilo Riesen Quappe: Anglerlatein oder möglich?*



reg a. schrieb:


> so, halte das buch von morrow nun in händen. Leider verweist er bezüglich des maximalgewichts von 34kg für quappen nur auf andere, deutlich ältere literatur: "reported up to 34kg in weight and 152.4 cm long in alaska (turner, 1886; dall, 1898) but the angling record for the state is only 10.2kg."
> zumindest die letztgenannte gewichtsangabe würde sich ja so pi-mal-daumen mit den ansonsten zugänglichen und erfassten rekordfischen decken. Ich werde aber mal sehen, ob ich die alten schwarten von turner und dall in die finger kriege
> da bei diesbezüglicher literatur aus dem ende des 19. Jahrhunderts allerdings eine gewisse skepsis geboten ist (sonst landet man schnell bei 7m-welsen oder 40kg-hechten), mache ich mir nicht allzu große hoffnung auf vertrauenswürdige oder gar verifizierbare daten...
> Einen sexualdimorphismus bezüglich der maximalgröße vermeldet morrow zwar nicht explizit, aber implizit, indem er konstatiert, dass milchner tendenziell kurzlebiger als rogner seien und deren wachstumsrate nach erreichen des zehnten lebensjahrs geringer wäre.
> ...


danke!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bobster (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: 30 Kilo Riesen Quappe: Anglerlatein oder möglich?*

@Reg A.
 Ich schließe mich an.
 Danke für die weitere Beleuchtung des Themas
 obwohl ausgeleuchtet bekommt man das Thema wohl nicht.

 Ohne zumindest mit wesentlich weniger Menschen als z.Zt.
 sicherlich vorstellbar.


----------



## Reg A. (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: 30 Kilo Riesen Quappe: Anglerlatein oder möglich?*

Immer gern geschehen 

@Urban_Stepper: Danke, dass du dir nochmal die Mühe gemacht hast. Den Ausführungen Morrows kann man aber im Prinzip auch entnehmen, dass Rogner größer werden können als Milchner, da die Milchner kurzlebiger sind und deren Wachstumsrate ab dem zehnten Lebensjahr im Verhältnis zu den Rognern abnimmt.


----------



## Urban_Stepper (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: 30 Kilo Riesen Quappe: Anglerlatein oder möglich?*

Kein Problem so viel Mühe war es ja nicht. 
Hat mich ja selber interessiert das Thema


Fanatik Köder zu Verkaufen. Larva, Goby etc.


----------



## BERND2000 (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: 30 Kilo Riesen Quappe: Anglerlatein oder möglich?*



Reg A. schrieb:


> Immer gern geschehen
> 
> @Urban_Stepper: Danke, dass du dir nochmal die Mühe gemacht hast. Den Ausführungen Morrows kann man aber im Prinzip auch entnehmen, dass Rogner größer werden können als Milchner, da die Milchner kurzlebiger sind und deren Wachstumsrate *ab dem zehnten Lebensjahr im Verhältnis zu den Rognern abnimmt.*


 
 Ich erinnere mich einmal staunend über die Quappen bei uns gelesen zu haben das die nicht alt werden.

 Da wurde beschrieben das es kaum Quappen gäbe die 7-8 Jahre alt würden.
 Was ganz gut zu Fängen in Deutschland passen könnte.

 Abweichen da zu werden oft 10 - 20 Jahre angenommen, wie eben auch deutlich höhere Endgewichte.

 Das klingt nun unrealistisch kurzlebend, aber auch Lachse werden selten älter als 10 Jahre nur ganz wenige sollen 10 - 13 Jahre erreichen. (Rekordlängen von 1,6m - 1,8m)

 Aber es wurde ja schon geschrieben auch Menschen können 120 Jahre oder 2,3m groß werden.
 Wobei ich wette das kein Leser dieser Zeilen eins davon erreichen wird.


----------



## Reg A. (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: 30 Kilo Riesen Quappe: Anglerlatein oder möglich?*

Mag durchaus sein, dass Quappen in unseren Breiten kurzlebiger sind als im subpolaren Raum. Der von mir durchgewälzten Literatur zufolge stehen Lebenserwartung, Wachstumsrate und Erreichen der Geschlechtsreife bei Quappen in direktem Zusammenhang mit der Wassertemperatur. Da erscheint es nur logisch und konsequent, dass mitteleuropäische Quappen hier auf allen Ebenen gegenüber ihren skandinavischen, sibirischen oder nordamerikanischen Verwandten den Kürzeren ziehen...


----------



## haribo78 (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: 30 Kilo Riesen Quappe: Anglerlatein oder möglich?*

Falls das Quappen sind: Ziemlich groß. 

https://youtu.be/IZ1-xWFnWMw


----------



## Urban_Stepper (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: 30 Kilo Riesen Quappe: Anglerlatein oder möglich?*

Für deutsche Verhältnisse wäre dieser Durchschnitt schon sehr Groß. 

Sonst ist das ein Standard Durchschnitt für diese Länder. 



Fanatik Köder zu Verkaufen. Larva, Goby etc.


----------



## arcidosso (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: 30 Kilo Riesen Quappe: Anglerlatein oder möglich?*

Vor zwei/drei Jahren habe ich mal , ich glaube, sechs Quappen in einer Nacht gefangen. Zufallsfänge beim Aalangeln. Köder waren immer  Köderfische. Die Länge betrug immer zwischen 40/50 cm. Bis dato kannte ich diese Fische lediglich aus Büchern. Ob sie als Mahl schmecken würden ? Ich wusste es nicht, so schwimmen sie - wenn sie Glück hatten - bis heute. 
Ein zweites Mal gab es nicht, ich habe bisher nie wieder ein Quappe fangen können.
Dennoch, an eine superschwere Quappe kann ich nicht glauben.


----------



## Urban_Stepper (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: 30 Kilo Riesen Quappe: Anglerlatein oder möglich?*

Quappen sind sehr Lecker, besonders die Leber soll eine Delikatesse sein hab ich aber nicht probiert. 

Der 23 Pfund IGFA Rekord ist für mich auch schon super super schwer. 

Warum kannst du nicht an eine super schwere Quappe glauben?

Ich könnte mir schon vorstellen dass es früher deutlich größere Fische öfters gab als heute. 

Sowas kommt doch in der Natur vor bei Tieren und Menschen. 
Einzelne können manchmal schon sehr groß werden was natürlich ein seltener Fall ist. 
Sieht man ja manchmal bei Hechten oder Lachsen, oder auch anderen Arten dass sie deutlich größer werden als ihre Brüder und Schwestern [emoji1]
Da müssen schon sehr viele Faktoren zusammen spielen damit das passieren kann. 


Fanatik Köder zu Verkaufen. Larva, Goby etc.


----------



## BERND2000 (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: 30 Kilo Riesen Quappe: Anglerlatein oder möglich?*



			
				arcidosso;4637848Ob sie als Mahl schmecken würden ? Ich wusste es nicht schrieb:
			
		

> Was der Bauer nicht kennt, fri.....Er nicht?
> 
> Auch wenn ich es richtig empfinde Fische die man für selten hält oder nicht weiß ob man sie essen mag, nicht zu entnehmen...
> 
> ...


----------



## Guinst (6. März 2017)

*AW: 30 Kilo Riesen Quappe: Anglerlatein oder möglich?*

Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass irgendwo in den Systemen Kolyna, Lena, Yenissei, etc. ne 30kg Quappe schwimmt. 
Wenn sich die 'Stämme' schon innerhalb Deutschlands so stark unterscheiden und diese Fische Kälte mögen, gibt es dort bestimmt ein unbefischtes Gewässer, welches 90% des Jahres unter Eis liegt in dem so ein Vieh rumschwimmt.


----------

